# Tracey - 5 year old Bichon Frise - Fostered in Cornwall



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Tracey is a very pretty 5 year old Bichon Frise, looking for a quiet and understanding home to help her come out of her shell. Tracey is an ex breeding girl so has not previously experienced life as a pet.








Understandably, Tracey is very timid and finds people quite scary as she is not used to seeing so many people or getting a fuss from them. If approached by new people, she will bark and run off to hide in her crate (her safe place) but if ignored she will gradually come to you to investigate! She now knows and trusts her fosterer so follows her everywhere and enjoys regular grooming by her, however, loud noises and sudden movements still frighten her.

Tracey's new home needs to be relatively quiet with no children younger than teenagers. It is important to understand that Tracey is not a lap dog. People are very scary to her but with lots of time and patience, she will gradually come to you and learn how nice it is to have a fuss!

Her confidence is growing in her foster home due to the great work of her fosterer and the comfort Tracey gains from being with other dogs. She enjoys going out in the garden with the other dogs during the day and she also likes to snuggle up with them for a snooze. Tracey must live with at least one other calm, friendly dog to help settle her in and show her the ropes. She would be fine to live with cats and other small animals.















Tracey has already learnt to be clean indoors and she currently sleeps all night in the kitchen. She is ok when left for short periods but does whine softly at first.
In her new home she will need plenty of time and gentle encouragement before she is ready to learn all about having walks.

Tracey has been spayed, vaccinated and micro chipped. She has a very slight heart murmur and though it is unlikely that it will increase in severity enough for her to require medication during her life time, it is a small possibility later in her life.

If you think you can offer this beautiful girl the calm, quiet and understanding home she needs, then please get in touch.

Tracey is on foster in Par, Cornwall but we home across the UK. 
If you're interested in adopting Tracey, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

FOSTERER UPDATE 07/09/12:















Tracey is coming along very well, but she really needs a settled home before she becomes too attached to us.

When I have to go out, I seperate the dogs as she is getting a bit stressed when I leave her, but I think she would be ok with another quiet dog to snuggle with.
She is coming campervanning with us at the weekend so I have bought a dog pen for her as she is lead fearful and she cannot stay in the crate all weekend.

She has slept on the sofa with me the other end so her confidence is improving, but she still prefers to follow and not be approached.

Tracey is a lovely little dog and in the right home would flourish.


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Tracey is doing so well in foster, but unfortunately her fosterer is going back to work full time.

for some reason this beauty has had little interest, so we are looking for a new foster home for her around the Cornwall area. If you can help please let me know by return


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

New home or fosterer desperately needed


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Update from fosterer

Hi All, I have had to help my son on his catering wagon and that meant leaving Tracey for several hours. It was with mixed feelings that I suggested a different fosterer, but as no-one was available we decided hubby would nip home at lunchtime to give the dogs a toilet break.

Would you believe that a dog could change loyalty so fast> 

Tracey now loves my hubby and follows him everywhere, she has been very good and seems settled, really excited when we come home.
Her nervousness is gradually improving, and she does respond to her name. Its funny to watch her trying to play as she tosses her head up and twirls around.


----------



## cabdon (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi my mum is really interested in Tracey, she has a male Bichon 10yrs old who has been 'done '.Mum and myself have both rescued ex breeding females so we know what to expect re:wetting,nervousness etc We live in Portslade Brighton and live on the downs so a gentle walk when she is ready is on hand. Please contact me if mum sounds a suitable owner for Tracey .


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for your interest in Tracey. In order to determine if your mum is suitable we do need a preadoption form completed. Once this is done one of our adoption coordinators will be in touch.

Tracey is on foster in Par, Cornwall but we home across the UK.

If you're interested in adopting Tracey, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure;

Animals For Adoption - Home - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;

Dog pre-adoption form - Home - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

Very beautiful. Still looking?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Tracey has now been rehomed


----------

